# Mix schönste deutsche Politikerinnen 24x



## Etzel (2 Dez. 2009)

Agnes Krumwiede(Grüne), Katherina Reiche(CDU), Ute Vogt(SPD), Gabriele Pauli(Freie Union), Katja Kipping(Linke), Silvana Koch-Mehrin(FDP), Kristina Köhler(CDU), Ursula von der Leyen(CDU), Franziska Drohsel(SPD), Julia Bonk(Linke), Laura Rudas(SPÖ, Österreich, aber da sprechen sie ja schließlich auch deutsch.). Ich hoffe, Ihr könnt mir "Zensursula" verzeihen. Attraktiv ist sie ja doch. Dafür hab ich Euch Angie erspart!!


----------



## Buterfly (2 Dez. 2009)

Netter Mix

:thx: Etzel


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2009)

Mal ein Mix anderer Art :thx: dir


----------



## Q (2 Dez. 2009)

Danke fürs Posten! :thumbup:


----------



## menne1 (2 Dez. 2009)

Wo ist unsere Angie?
Kleiner Scherz.:thx:für die Auswahl


----------



## Franky70 (2 Dez. 2009)

Gute Auswahl, dankeschön.


----------



## jjwert (2 Dez. 2009)

Tolle Bilder. Danke schön .-))


----------



## General (2 Dez. 2009)

für die Polit Promis


----------



## schlumpf15 (3 Dez. 2009)

Dankeschön


----------



## MrPublic (19 Dez. 2009)

oha... danke


----------



## Fitti (19 Dez. 2009)

Wenigstens mal ein paar schöne Gründe, warum man noch Spaß an der Politik haben kann!


----------



## gamma (20 Dez. 2009)

Es fehlt die schönste Linke:Sarah Wagenknecht!


----------



## RedMan (20 Dez. 2009)

Ist mal was anderes, danke für die Bilder^^


----------



## sixkiller666 (20 Dez. 2009)

danke


----------



## poleman83 (20 Dez. 2009)

Das stimmt!


----------



## BlueLynne (20 Dez. 2009)

Mal was anderes :thx:

:thumbup:


----------



## Kallenfelser (21 Jan. 2010)

Hallo.
Da fehlt aber noch die Julia Klöckner (CDU) die auch recht hübsch ist !


----------



## NAFFTIE (21 Jan. 2010)

mal was anderes danke für denn schönen mix


----------



## ringopingo (21 Jan. 2010)

Sehr schön! mehr davon!


----------



## Apache1170 (21 Jan. 2010)

Hi,

danke für die Auswahl.
Irgendwie vermisse ich aber Sarah Wagenknecht :thumbup:


----------



## Franky70 (21 Jan. 2010)

Ich möchte von Gabriele Pauli regiert werden. 
Da wären selbst Steuererhöhungen weniger schlimm...


----------



## qyxcvbnm12 (21 Jan. 2010)

Danke für den Mix. Mal was anderes.


----------



## Miraculix (21 Jan. 2010)

Tolle IDEE für ein Thema und klasse gemixt !!!

...ich nehm dann mal "des Bier danach"


----------



## Reinhold (1 Feb. 2010)

Nette Sammlung - aber wo ist Renate Künast. ??? - die Schärfste Frau im Parlament !!!


----------



## Punisher (1 Feb. 2010)

Mir fehlt Renate Künast


----------



## albert11111 (12 März 2010)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## trottel (30 Apr. 2010)

Heiliger Strohsack, ich habe nur eine Wählerstimme, hätte aber Bock auf alle.


----------



## rekle (13 Mai 2010)

eine sehr interessante kategorie!!


----------



## Homer222 (17 Mai 2010)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Padde84 (17 Mai 2010)

Da fehlt eindeutig noch Sarah Wagenknecht!


----------



## Michel-Ismael (21 Sep. 2010)

[Da macht Politik doch Spaß....


----------



## steini1991 (30 Sep. 2010)

wow


----------



## Reinhold (4 Okt. 2010)

Super Auswahl - Leider Fehlt die Schönheitskönigin des Bundestages - 
" RENADE KÜNAST SCHADE "- aber Vielen DANK für die Bilder !!!


----------



## woodyjezy (5 Okt. 2010)

Etzel schrieb:


> Laura Rudas(SPÖ, Österreich, aber da sprechen sie ja schließlich auch deutsch.).



Lieb anzuschauen ist die Laura auf alle Fälle, aber sobald die den Mund aufmacht steigen in mir derart ungeahnte Agressionen in mir auf! :devil:

Trotzdem Danke!


----------



## fredclever (7 Okt. 2010)

Schnuckelig danke


----------



## SuWi (8 Okt. 2010)

gamma schrieb:


> Es fehlt die schönste Linke:Sarah Wagenknecht!



Ja, die gehört auf jeden Fall dazu. Trotzdem, klasse Sammlung, schöne Frauen dabei.


----------



## kaplan1 (17 Okt. 2010)

Istn netter Mix-Danke°!


----------



## almamia (13 März 2011)

Es fehlt nur Andrea Nahles mit ihren dicken Hupen


----------



## dumbas (13 März 2011)

vielen Dank, gerne mehr davon!


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (17 Apr. 2011)

Kallenfelser schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Da fehlt aber noch die Julia Klöckner (CDU) die auch recht hübsch ist !



Genau.
Und man verzeihe mir, aber die jüngere Frau Schavan hat mich auch sehr erregt; jetzt ist sie doch etwas zu alt


----------



## ASUS (18 Apr. 2011)

Bin verknallt in Frau G. Pauli Danke asus:thumbup:


----------



## Reinhold (21 Apr. 2011)

Wo ist den Angela - Leider fehlt Sie - aber dennoch DANKE für die Pics !!!


----------



## bitsun (12 Mai 2011)

Super Auswahl!!! Vielen Dank dafür!!!


----------



## wolf1958 (12 Mai 2011)

Eva Glawischnigg von den Grünen Österreich würde noch dazu passen


----------



## Buscho (12 Mai 2011)

Wo ist die linke Sarah?
Trotzdem eine nette Auswahl.


----------



## Max100 (12 Mai 2011)

Wann geht es weiter?


----------



## DER SCHWERE (12 Mai 2011)

Habe dann unsere Angie auch dabei getan



​


----------



## fredclever (19 Juni 2011)

Bezaubernd danke


----------



## MrCap (30 Juni 2011)

*Vielen Dank für die hübschen Volksvertreterinnen !!!*


----------



## HeiaViking (30 Juni 2011)

Vielen Dank


----------



## rollerboy4 (28 Nov. 2011)

sind doch wirklich ein paar ganz nette dabei


----------



## sandwichessen (10 Dez. 2011)

danke


----------



## Reinhold (13 Dez. 2011)

Die super Frau Renate Künast fehlt - SCHADE !!!


----------



## orgamin (6 Nov. 2014)

klasse bilder vielen dank


----------



## metalman (15 März 2015)

nicht ganz so mein ding, aber es gibt häßlichere


----------

